# Neofita che vuole installare KDE su Gentoo 10

## ingino

Un saluto a tutti come dichiarato nel topic sono un nuovo user di Gentoo, per adesso l'ho installato come guest in una virtualbox di ubuntu.

Devo ammettere che non è stato facile, data la scarsità di guide e la loro datazione non proprio recente, che mette dubbi sulla loro attendibilità.

Senza considerare la difficoltà nell'interpretare alcuni espressioni tipiche dell'inglese tecnico associate poi alla nuova (per me) filosofia di Gentoo (portage,snapshot,emerge...)

Comunque ora, che Gentoo funziona e anche la condivisione delle cartelle con il sistema host è andata a buon fine, mi sono trovato davanti allo scoglio di installare KDE.

E qui sono nate miriadi di domande: la prima quale KDE stabile installare su un sistema vergine ? La 3.5 o la 4.2.4 ? e poi quale pacchetti: versione monolitica o base o meta o ebuild? e quale metodo adottare layman overlay o ...?

Sinceramente ho cercato in giro ma non esiste un vero e proprio tutorial che spiega oltre alla sintassi dei comandi da utilizzare anche la filosofia generale che gli stà dietro.

Sono consapevole che le domande poste sono svariate e aperte a consigli diversi, di certo se esisteva una guida-tutorial esaustiva non mi sarei messo a scrivere in questo forum.

Un ringraziamento anticipato a coloro che si prenderanno a cuore questo "caso disperato"  :Smile: 

----------

## mrl4n

Effettivamente le possibilità sarebbero molte se non fosse che leggo oggi dalle news: "2009-11-02  KDE3 to be masked and removed from portage".

Parti tranquillamente con kde4.3 stabile sia sulla piattaforma x86 che sulla x64.

----------

## cloc3

 *ingino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo ammettere che non è stato facile, data la scarsità di guide e la loro datazione non proprio recente, che mette dubbi sulla loro attendibilità.
> 
> 

 

questa è la lista della documentazione ufficiale.

e questo è il manuale ufficiale. aggiornato il 14 giugno.

sinceramente, da allora ne è passata d'acqua sotto i ponti, ma il materiale non mi pare nè scarso nè obsoleto.

inoltre, il software distribuito da gentoo mantiene un ritmo di aggiornamento settimanale da paura.

per quanto riguarda le difficoltà che descrivi nell'adeguarti ai meccanismi di gentoo, dipendono dall'originalità architettonica di questa distribuzione, che offre strumenti incomparabili per flessibilità e rigore filologico. gentoo è una (meta-)distribuzione in continua evoluzione. kde non viene aggiornata solo una volta all'anno, ma evolve costantemente, con lo sviluppo del software originale e di tutti i software correlati di sistema.

questo implica uno sforzo di adattamento anche da parte dell'utente. imparerai a capire l'importanza di usare il terminale, di curiosare nei file di impostazione delle applicazioni (cartella /etc) direttamente con l'editor di testo, di riconoscere le dipendenze dei programmi di alto livello (come kde, appunto) dai software di libreria o dal kernel. di curare le sincronie tra software e hardware (come dire: avrai da sparare pallini).

sei arrivato in mondo nuovo, dove la documentazione e il supporto tecnologico non mancano di certo. adesso la sfida sarà leggere e capire abbastanza di tanto materiale. a piccol passi, con domande singole e puntuali, perché, davvero, ti accorgerai che è decisamente troppo.

benvenuto.

----------

## ingino

Beh grazie di tutto ma ora mi trovo proprio perso!

Vi faccio una breve cronistoria:

Ho installato Gentoo 10 come SO guest di virtualbox.

Ho aggiunto le Guest addition di virtualbox per gentoo seguendo questa guida http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Gentoo_as_Guest

Già qui ho dei problemi perchè le guest addition caricano i moduli del kernel e creamo i devices ma poi non parte il servizio delle guest addition.

Poco male in quanto riesco a condividere un disco con il sistema host e quindi mi ritengo soddisfatto.

Passo poi alla compilazione di una configurazione minima di X server per completare la configurazione di delle guest addition.

E qui si presenta un altro problema : quando lancio l'ambiente grafico X si vedono 2 finestre di terminale e l'orologio, riesco a selezionarle ma non riesco a scriverci. Come non riesco a entrare nel menu grafico delle finestre per poterle minimizzare o chiuderle.

Lascio perdere questi "piccoli incovenienti" e decido di installare KDE4 seguendo la quida ufficiale.

E qui altri problemi di pacchetti che non si possono compilare.

Allora decido di lanciare il comando "emerge -av kedbase-meta" dopo aver eseguito "emerge -pretend kedbase-meta" e comincia l'installazione di KDE 4.3.1 che arriva alla fine.

Seguo questa guida http://www.gentoo.it/doc/kde-config.html per configurare KDE lanciandolo con il comando startx da tastiera.

E dopo aver annullato la richiesta da parte di virtualbox di chiudere la macchina virtuale parte l'ambiente grafico di KDE ma: non compare il menù in basso a sinistra quando clicco sulla "K" e all'inizio appare per un breve istante una finestra con alcune icone grafiche di cui riesco a intuire le funzioni (un HD, una per le impostazioni , una per i temi delle finestre e latro ancora) anche se non riesco a selezionarle.

A questo punto dopo alcuni giorni di compilazione mi trovo deluso del risultato ottenuto.

Quindi vi chiedo di nuovo un grande aiuto...

.. grazie.

----------

## cloc3

 *ingino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto dopo alcuni giorni di compilazione mi trovo deluso del risultato ottenuto.
> 
> 

 

ottimo lavoro. al tuo posto, sarei tutt'altro che depresso.

l'ambiente con l'orologio e i due terminali, dove è difficilissimo utilizzare sia il mouse che la tastiera, si chiama twm ed è l'ambiente minimale incluso in xorg. non è il massimo ma ti consente comunque di utilizzare qualunque applicazione grafica del tuo sistema.

per quanto riguarda l'ultima guida che hai utilizzato, per la configurazione di kde, è un po' vecchiotta. dai un po' un occhio alla data dell'ultimo aggiornamento... sappi inoltre che non si tratta un sito ufficiale della comunità gentoo, ma di un sito privato che ne detiene il nome.

meglio sarebbe leggere qui.

da quanto capisco, tuttavia, dovrebbero bastarti oramai pochi passi per uasre kde:

1. da root, apri il file /etc/conf.d/xdm e imposta la stringa kdm per la variabile DISPLAYMANAGER:

```
gentoo-live ~ # grep DISPLAYMANAGER /etc/conf.d/xdm

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

2. sempre da root, lancia il comando /etc/init.d/xdm start.

se invece desideri utilizzare il comando startx:

1.  fai login in modalità carattere da semplice utente e digita:

```

 ~ $ echo "exec startkde">./.xinitrc

 ~ $ startx

```

fai sapere.

----------

## cloc3

 *ingino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E dopo aver annullato la richiesta da parte di virtualbox di chiudere la macchina virtuale parte l'ambiente grafico di KDE ma:

 

oops.   :Embarassed: 

intendo solo ora questa frase.

per quale motivo virtualbox ti suggerisce di chiudere?

hai attivato abbastanza ram?

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda l'ultima guida che hai utilizzato, per la configurazione di kde, è un po' vecchiotta. dai un po' un occhio alla data dell'ultimo aggiornamento... sappi inoltre che non si tratta un sito ufficiale della comunità gentoo, ma di un sito privato che ne detiene il nome.
> 
> meglio sarebbe leggere qui.
> 
> 

 

In effetti la guida alla configurazione di KDE finora presente nell'elenco è stata marcata come obsoleta qualche giorno fa. La nuova guida per KDE, ora versione 4, è questa (purtroppo non ho ancora finito di tradurla, quei gaglioffi del GDP hanno effettuato i commit a ridosso del weekend  :Razz:  ): http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

A brevissimo sarà disponibile la traduzione in italiano (che troverete linkata nell'indice  :Cool:  )

----------

## ingino

[/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se invece desideri utilizzare il comando startx:
> 
> 1.  fai login in modalità carattere da semplice utente e digita:
> ...

 

Questa è procedura che ho seguito e che mi dà il risultato che ho riportato.

----------

## ingino

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *ingino wrote:*   
> 
> E dopo aver annullato la richiesta da parte di virtualbox di chiudere la macchina virtuale parte l'ambiente grafico di KDE ma: 
> 
> oops.  
> ...

 

Ora non posso vedere ma credo di aver impostato 256 o 512 MB di ram più in 1G di swap.

----------

## cloc3

 *ingino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora non posso vedere ma credo di aver impostato 256 o 512 MB di ram più in 1G di swap.

 

sei strettino. hai installato kde4 ...

256 è quasi sicuramente insufficiente. 512 vicino ai minimi. e sei in emulazione.

controlla il messaggio di virutalbox. di solito, una richiesta di riavvio automatica deve essere sempre motivata.

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 256 è quasi sicuramente insufficiente. 512 vicino ai minimi. e sei in emulazione.
> 
> 

 

forse, ricompilare il sistema con la USE -semantic-desktop può essere un buon sistema per risparmiare risorse.

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> 256 è quasi sicuramente insufficiente. 512 vicino ai minimi. e sei in emulazione.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Confermo! Io l'ho provato e il caro nepomuk si ciucciava di suo minimo 200-250Mb di RAM  :Shocked: 

----------

## ingino

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*    *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> 256 è quasi sicuramente insufficiente. 512 vicino ai minimi. e sei in emulazione.
> 
>  
> ...

 

credo che il problema sia virtualbox adesso ho provato a installare Mandriva e anche qui dopo che ho impostato la lingua  e ho selezionato il comando di installazione virtualbox mi butta fuori dalla macchina virtuale.

Googlando ho visto che mandriva fornisce già una distro ad hoc per macchina virtuale sun.

Adesso provo a scaricare quella e poi ritorno eventualmente su gentoo.

----------

